# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  Recent 85 year old amputee

## RScales02

My 85 year old grand mother just had her leg amputated.  She had an aggressive sarcoma in her left calf and required amputation after it grew back in less than a month after her initial surgery.  The amputation was below the knee.  I would appreciate any information that you might be able to share and any resources that might be a good place for me to start.  Thank you for your help.

----------

